# Moving to Crete with children



## valeria (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello! We are a french couple with 2 small kids (8 months and 3 years old) moving to Crete in about 2 weeks. We will be living in Stavrakia, near Heraklion... Does anyone have any recommendations in terms of childcare/schools? I know there is a European School, but they only take children starting 4 years old, and they told me they might close next year... I would like our little girl to meet other children, english or french speaking would be great! I know we can send her to a private greek nursery... but would prefer (i'm probably dreaming!) a place where they speak english as we move around the world very often... and she can't learn all the languages (we are actually living in Tunisia!) Anyhow, would love to meet people in the area!


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

*hey valeria*



valeria said:


> Hello! We are a french couple with 2 small kids (8 months and 3 years old) moving to Crete in about 2 weeks. We will be living in Stavrakia, near Heraklion... Does anyone have any recommendations in terms of childcare/schools? I know there is a European School, but they only take children starting 4 years old, and they told me they might close next year... I would like our little girl to meet other children, english or french speaking would be great! I know we can send her to a private greek nursery... but would prefer (i'm probably dreaming!) a place where they speak english as we move around the world very often... and she can't learn all the languages (we are actually living in Tunisia!) Anyhow, would love to meet people in the area!


Hey Valeria,
my names jamie, i'm moving to heraklion to live with my greek girlfriend on 25th javier. she has lived in crete for many years, so i will ask her to answer any questions you might still have regarding schools, or anything else that might cross your mind???
Also it would be nice to meet some english speaking people myself, as it's not easy learning greek in a short space of time, as i'm sure your aware 
so when i get to heraklion maybe it would be fun to meet for coffee, will be nice to have the kids around too as i am a play school worker with young children in england, and my girlfriend is a child lover also... maybe a group of us can get together at some point from this forum, i'm going to try and make that happen, i guess it would be fun for us all to share stories...
i hope you had a great family christmas, joey noel, and have a happy new year bon anon (is that correst)  i lived in the french alps for 2 winters, i love france!


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Valeria,

It was nice to read your message. I have been living in Crete for a year and a half, but most recently in November have moved to Heraklion. I do not know much about the schools as my little girl is 1 year old and my partner is from Thessaloniki, but I would like to meet mothers with young children and would like to start up a Playgroup here in Heraklion maybe at my house. 

Once you have settled in it would be great to hear from you. 

Good luck with your move and finding schools for your children.

Warms regards

Sophia


----------



## Stefanie Luthman (Feb 3, 2012)

Dear Valeria and Sophia,

I have just moved from Cambridge to Heraklion with my husband and my 5 months old baby. I would love to meet other families. Are you still meeting up or do you have information where to find other English (or German or Swedish) speaking families?

Best wishes,

Stefanie


----------

